# HGH dosing - opinions appreciated.



## itsablitz (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm going to add HGH to my cycle which starts in October. It will be my first time using HGH.

I'd like some opinions on dosage please. Originally I though of 2.5iu upon waking and 2.5iu early afternoon. 5 days a week. My intention is I'd like to run for 5 months.

I've done further research and would like feedback on using a blast method of dosing. Maybe 15 or 20iu x 2 per week or higher but only stay on for 3 months.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I would do 5iu EOD, 2.5 AM, 2.5 PM


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

GH should be taken everyday in my opinion and in majority so I would take ED but maybe its a money problem for you so go with the 5 -2 days splitt, but ED is the opti way. The timing seems good, in morning and like 16-17CET a clock should be fine


----------



## itsablitz (Aug 29, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> I would do 5iu EOD, 2.5 AM, 2.5 PM


Thanks - how long did you run for at that level?



Marylandmuscle said:


> GH should be taken everyday in my opinion and in majority so I would take ED but maybe its a money problem for you so go with the 5 -2 days splitt, but ED is the opti way. The timing seems good, in morning and like 16-17CET a clock should be fine


Thanks - I've got 500IU so basically could run ED at 5 IU split AM/PM for around 14 weeks or the 5 day option which gives me a longer run. Basically trying to get the best out of it


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

It would depend on what results you are looking for?


----------



## itsablitz (Aug 29, 2012)

Dezw said:


> It would depend on what results you are looking for?


Lean mass gain, not too worried about BF as it sits roughly around 12%.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What growth you using?


----------



## itsablitz (Aug 29, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> What growth you using?


Riptropin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

itsablitz said:


> I'm going to add HGH to my cycle which starts in October. It will be my first time using HGH.
> 
> I'd like some opinions on dosage please. Originally I though of 2.5iu upon waking and 2.5iu early afternoon. 5 days a week. My intention is I'd like to run for 5 months.
> 
> ...


this is fine mate you could use EOD (M/W/F) for lean bulk this would be my option



Marylandmuscle said:


> GH should be taken everyday in my opinion and in majority so I would take ED but maybe its a money problem for you so go with the 5 -2 days splitt, but ED is the opti way. The timing seems good, in morning and like 16-17CET a clock should be fine


no its not, there is no data to show ED use is the optimum way unless you have this data? if you do i would like to read it if possible, i have just mimicked a study that showed Fat Free Mass increase and a drop in Fat % in a 6 week period using 8iu M/W/F.......

if the goal was pure fat loss then ED use to maintain consistency is a good option but it is not the only way and it certainly is not the over riding best way.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> this is fine mate you could use EOD (M/W/F) for lean bulk this would be my option
> 
> no its not, there is no data to show ED use is the optimum way unless you have this data? if you do i would like to read it if possible, i have just mimicked a study that showed Fat Free Mass increase and a drop in Fat % in a 6 week period using 8iu M/W/F.......
> 
> if the goal was pure fat loss then ED use to maintain consistency is a good option but it is not the only way and it certainly is not the over riding best way.


Any links to the study? Would be a good read

Also, the 8iu M/W/F, was that taken in the one shot? Or split into 2/3 jabs?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is the study : Body composition response to exogenous GH during training in highly conditioned adults, D. M. Crist, J Appl Physiol 65: 579-584, 1988

you can read it on Dats site here - http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?699-968-Body-composition-response-to-exogenous-GH-while-training-in-highly-conditioned-adults

the shots where split so to create a pulse not a constant bleed


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

well i don't know how much GH is supposed to cause a bleed but in the above study on dats, the subjects took 8mg gh per week split in 3 shots, so that would be 7iu or so per jab...

how many iu causes a bleed ?

and i don't think there is any study that shows that EOD shots for any goals are better than ED, the above study shows no comparison, just results from EOD.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Mark2021 said:


> Any links to the study? Would be a good read
> 
> Also, the 8iu M/W/F, was that taken in the one shot? Or split into 2/3 jabs?


shots were not split on jab days, 1 jab 2.67mg(8iu), 3 times per week.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> well i don't know how much GH is supposed to cause a bleed but in the above study on dats, the subjects took 8mg gh per week split in 3 shots, so that would be 7iu or so per jab...
> 
> how many iu causes a bleed ?
> 
> and i don't think there is any study that shows that EOD shots for any goals are better than ED, the above study shows no comparison, just results from EOD.


well the shots where just under 7.5iu EOD and seeing that dose would peak at 4hrs and be out by 12hrs as the chart below suggests with EOD injection frequency there would be no constant bleed as a whole 36hrs would pass before the GH wold be injected again, so EOD even at 7.5iu would avoid a constant GH bleed.

there does need to be a study for everything as studies as i am sure you are aware can be challenged and are not pure fact......i based my opinion on 10yrs of using GH and building the physique i have using many different methods of injecting GH from ED to once a week and everything in between, in my opinion for me especially when using large doses (5iu+ pd) EOD gave me the best results.

this study shows that using a moderate dose of GH (by forum standards) 3 x week noticeable results can be seen in just 6 weeks you are correct there is no comparison study but is there a study that shows athletic people using 24iu per week split into ED shots (3.4iu pd) that gives results of nearly 4kg(3.9) in Fat Free Weight and a 1.2% drop in fat %?? if there is i would love to see it....you do go on and on about studies but studies are not in the real world for the whole so personal experiences have to count it is a shame you dismiss them so freely


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

i have seen you asking people several times for studies to back claims...and now we don't need them? lol

are you now saying that 7.5iu in a single injection doesn't cause a bleed? serious question is am pretty confused as to what causes a bleed...

Could you clarify what dose in a single injection is enough to cause a bleed?

I am not dismissing any study, I haven't seen an equivalent dose study in an athlete using an ED regime, so the data is not there to claim either way is better, not going on studies put forward here anyway.

My gut feeling would be there probably wouldn't be a lot of difference. From the studies i've seen on children and adults with growth or growth hormone deficiencies , it looks like the longer the length of the time taking GH, the less difference injection frequency/protocol makes to the end results.

EDIT: Was just reading back through the tread and noticed you edited your above post, initially you said i was dismissing the EOD study this has been changed to you saying I was dismissing your personal experiences.

i had started replying to your original post a couple mins after you posted it but was doing something else as well at the time so took a while to send the reply, so had not seen your edit before replying.

Just thought i'd clarify so it doesn't look like i'm going mad!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Ipam + mod grf thrice daily with 8iu hyges postwo! Always pumped! :thumb:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What about this:

mon - 3x Peps

Tues - 3x HGH

Wed - 3x Peps

Thur - 3x HGH

fri - 3x Peps

sat - 3x HGH

Sun - 3x Peps

etc etc...

Anyone tryed that? But on the days of the HGH its like 3iu each jab so that the weekly amount totals to 27iu a week?

And the other days use peptides?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> i have seen you asking people several times for studies to back claims...and now we don't need them? lol


 no no no i am not saying we don't need them as you say i have asked for studies but in my defence only when people say "there is a study etc" i am saying they are not the be all of everything, they should indicate a method but unless you do everything those subjects in the study did for the length of the study your results are not valid, there are very few studies on trained athletes this is why this study caught my eye's it is more relevant to us as a group than one carried out on children or old people would you not agree? studies have there place but should not be used to totally dismiss anecdotal evidence from experienced guys/girls.



goonerton said:


> are you now saying that 7.5iu in a single injection doesn't cause a bleed? serious question is am pretty confused as to what causes a bleed...
> 
> Could you clarify what dose in a single injection is enough to cause a bleed?


 my understanding is that you should avoid a constant bleed that does not give your system a rest so high doses of GH daily that would take more than several hours to clear the system so giving very little down time before the next hit, EOD use allows this to happen.



goonerton said:


> I am not dismissing any study, I haven't seen an equivalent dose study in an athlete using an ED regime, so the data is not there to claim either way is better, not going on studies put forward here anyway.
> 
> My gut feeling would be there probably wouldn't be a lot of difference. From the studies i've seen on children and adults with growth or growth hormone deficiencies , it looks like the longer the length of the time taking GH, the less difference injection frequency/protocol makes to the end results.


if you have not seen an equivalent dose study for ED use then you cannot say either way that ED would give the same results as EOD, i have used the same dose ED as EOD and found EOD better this is what i have been saying, there is no study but my real life experiences do count for something but why do you need to see a study why not do it yourself i do? use the same amount ED for a number of weeks then switch whilst trying to maintain everything like diet, training, supplements etc all the same??

your gut feeling is valid but it is based on as you say studies on children and old people with GH deficiencies how is this relevant to me or you? are you a child or an old person with a GH deficiencies disorder? no so why would the results be any where near the same?

this study is the most relevant one i have seen and it is valid and the results are good, 4kg of Fat Free Weight in 6 weeks whilst dropping bodyfat how can that not be of interest to anyone of us who are trying to build a better physique?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mark2021 said:


> What about this:
> 
> mon - 3x Peps
> 
> ...


try it yourself and give us your feedback that would be the best thing to do IMO


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> try it yourself and give us your feedback that would be the best thing to do IMO


I have never used peps or HGH myself before so i wouldnt really know what was doing what as i have no experience

With your experience on both of these, have you ever considered running something like that or similar?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> no no no i am not saying we don't need them as you say i have asked for studies but in my defence only when people say "there is a study etc" i am saying they are not the be all of everything, they should indicate a method but unless you do everything those subjects in the study did for the length of the study your results are not valid, there are very few studies on trained athletes this is why this study caught my eye's it is more relevant to us as a group than one carried out on children or old people would you not agree? studies have there place but should not be used to totally dismiss anecdotal evidence from experienced guys/girls.
> 
> my understanding is that you should avoid a constant bleed that does not give your system a rest so high doses of GH daily that would take more than several hours to clear the system so giving very little down time before the next hit, EOD use allows this to happen.
> 
> ...


well the study i have seen you put forward for why multiple daily injections are better than single is from rats that have had their pituitary gland removed...how comes that is valid but studies i refer to on humans with deficiencies are not?

are we more similar to hypophysectomized rats?

OK fair enough you are talking from personal experience when you say EOD is better than ED...i thought you were referring to studies...

I would still love to know if 7.5iu in a single injection causes a bleed as i'm sure you have said in the past between 1-4iu is best as any more causes a bleed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

seriously read what i write, i never said they where not valid i questioned the relevance a study is fine for a starting point but then do some work yourself of course quote studies but at least try it yourself so that you bring more to the table than studies that are not performed on the people you are quoting them to, yes i have many times quoted studies carried out on animals but i also say that i had tried both one shot and multiple shots through the day and i find that multiple smaller shots are better for at least the fact i don't suffer any sides like water retention, CTS but when i have injected one big shot then i do get these sides.

so yes studies have a huge importance to us but need to be only part of the answer not the whole answer, i noticed in a other thread you mention people blindly following Dat and his theories (i assume this was aimed at me  ) i don't blindly follow his methods i look at the ones i find interesting then i try them myself and then i form an opinion to if it works for me and if the results are worth it and my opinion for both EOD vs ED shots and Multiple shots vs 1 single shot is that the EOD and the multiple shots work well for me so i recommend them.

in the situation of EOD injection no i do not believe this is a constant bleed as the body has a 36hr gap where there is no GH, but if GH is used in high doses daily then yes i believe this is a constant bleed, i have referred to the 1-4iu dose when the individual has said they are doing daily shots.....


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

You tell me to "seriously" read what you write? Not being funny mate but IMO you are one of the worst culprits on here for misquoting people and not reading posts properly. For instance i said about 10 times on my serum testing threads, serum tests will never tell you exactly how many ius of GH you have shot but IMO a good indicator of quality, yet you continued to ask over and over "well how does this tell us exactly how many IUs of GH you took?"

And you are just playing semantics with this is it valid/ relevant stuff, the fact is you clearly asked how studies on humans with deficiencies are relevant to us, yet you fail to see the irony when you yourself put forward hypophysectomized animal studies to back your claims...

and i would say that results from a long term GH treatment study on children with no growth hormone deficiencies that are small for no apparent reason is probably slightly more relevant to us than a short term study on pituitary glandless rats!

Personally i give more credence to the results of studies on humans even with various deficiencies when considering whether frequency of injection etc plays a major part in the results of GH or not, than i do to the anecdotal findings of people who are taking peps/steroids/fat burners/insulin/thyroid meds at the same time.

As you have said yourself the results from GH are very subtle and gradual. so with all the other meds you are on are you really sure that it is down to the changing from ED to EOD injections that is the reason for this improvement you seem to have noticed?

And its not like there is an overriding trend across the boards as to which method of injection frequency leads to the best results.

I have read a bit of your sticky from 2007 about different methods for GH and you say that you tried loads of different protocols and couldn't notice much difference in any...And I guess you would have been taking GH for a good few years at that point. Are you sure you are not just maybe overcomplicating things now?

Anyways just going round in circles now, so this is my last post.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes we do need to get off the roundabout and to be fair you are as bad as i am.....but to answer a few of the points above..



> As you have said yourself the results from GH are very subtle and gradual. so with all the other meds you are on are you really sure that it is down to the changing from ED to EOD injections that is the reason for this improvement you seem to have noticed?


 yes i can say it is, your assumptions of what other meds i am using is what you call laughable, for the 6 week period where i mimicked the study carried out on the athletes using 8iu M/W/F i was only on GH as i made a point to not use any gear due to the long time i had been on during prep and that i was going back on for this prep to the Universe so i opted for a OTC supplement rebound instead of gear.....so in answer to your question yes i can be sure.



> I have read a bit of your sticky from 2007 about different methods for GH and you say that you tried loads of different protocols and couldn't notice much difference in any...And I guess you would have been taking GH for a good few years at that point. Are you sure you are not just maybe overcomplicating things now?


 yes i did say that and one of the latter posts i did say that my beliefs and understandings are different now, am i over complicating things err no i don't think so i am using just GH no peptides i am splitting the dose up as i get less sides and i find it better is this more complicated? some might think so but i feel that my physique has changed in the last 5yrs due to me finding what is best for me it is not over complicated it is very simple but then you do assume i am using many meds  i have stated many times that in the last 2-3yrs my steroid use has lowered considerably to a point where i use less than 50% than i used to do.....WHY?? i feel it is because i have trialed new ways to Use GH and other peptides, is this not a good thing? to use less steroids whilst not using high doses of meds overall? (i use 7.2iu of GH pd)

i think you have this bit between your teeth where you seem to want or feel the need to challenge everything i say, yet my physique has progressed year on year whilst using less and less drugs so what is there to challenge? i practice what i preach can you honestly say the same? for every method you dismiss have you tried it yourself? if not why not? so we will i am sure continue on this merry go round and you will continue to quote study after study and question my every move and that is fine as i will continue to improve using less and less drugs


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've tried 5iu pd 6days on 1off. Same for 4iu.(4iu not enough for me, I could see a visual difference)

5iu pd 4days on 3 off with similar results to 6 days on.

Next time will try the m/w/f one shot to see how that goes, sounds like it makes sense in how my body reacted to 4on 3off.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL i really didn't want to post again!

But just a couple things , I have nothing to preach, I am not saying that ED or EOD is best, I have tried both in the 5months or so i have been using GH each for a few weeks at a time and have noticed no difference, but i am far too much of noob to start giving out advice on my personal experience.

And i would never challenge you or anyone's personal findings, what results you see or feel are individual to you. The only things i challenge is when i think you are claiming scientific data proves something i.e a pulse vs bleed works better or one injection protocol works better...when i don't think the studies being offered prove your claim.

As i have said from the studies i have read and from reading various posts from GH users across a number of forums, my gut feeling is that whether you split injections daily, whether you go EOD or ED makes little difference to long term results.

But i am no way preaching that my gut feeling is right.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

but that is your right, i have a different opinion to you to if split injections work better for me but i have tried it not just read what other people think.....

my claims are based on my findings and i put studies up to show what gave me the idea or lead me to try this method, i don't put studies to prove my claim (as you tend to do) i put studies up to show that there is more than one way to skin a cat but my opinion to why i feel it is better is based on my own trial....

you have an opinion about pulse vs bleed for GH use which is great but you dismiss pulsation can i ask how long if at all you have tried this method or is your opinion totally formed on studies carried out on children and GH deficient adults? you found a study carried out on humans which again is great but there lifestyles etc are much different to ours so wouldn't it make sense to try it yourself so that you can form your own opinion instead just quote studies plus it improves your personal experiences?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

But this is the thing though, i have seen you clearly say before studies prove this or that...you don't just simply use them to show where you got an idea from. I know i have seen you do this a good number of times on here, but i can't be bothered to trawl through posts, so here is one recent post of yours i can find easily from TM

" in my opinion the best way to run GH for the average user is EOD 8 - 10iu split 4 x day *(this is so it mimics GH pulse and not a GH bleed, Studies have shown this is better)* a recent study (that i mimic'd after the Worlds) showed noticeable fat loss(1.5-2%) plus an increase in Fat Free Weight (2kg) over a 6 week period using 8iu M/W/F split through the day at 2iu doses.....

Where are the studies that show this?

This is not simply saying i got the idea to try this from here, this is clearly saying that studies say that this way is better....Which as i said i do not believe they do and i put up 3 human studies on my other thread that suggest otherwise.

Again i am not dismissing anything, i am not claiming any way is better or worse than other, i am simply saying the scientific data you are offering does not back what you're saying and if anything studies that are probably more relevant suggest that frequency of injection makes little difference in the long term.

Personally, from looking at the graphs showing serum patterns of GHRP induced spikes , and then rGH, i don't even believe you can make a GH injection at any dose mimmick a pulse, no matter how low the dose it is always going to give a sustained elevation of GH, which is different from the sharp up and down of a pulse.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok so my wording is wrong but my opinion based on my findings remain the same......

i am sure you can go way back and quote me on stuff i have said before but now say different, i have no problem with this as my understanding has evolved to what is best for me and also what has worked on people i have prepped......as i said before as my knowledge and understanding has improved so has my physique by a huge amount and studies have helped me look at new avenues to do this, you are dismissing the pulse theory on a handful of studies carried out on children or GH deficient adults why not try it yourself?



> Personally, from looking at the graphs showing serum patterns of GHRP induced spikes , and then rGH, i don't even believe you can make a GH injection at any dose mimmick a pulse, no matter how low the dose it is always going to give a sustained elevation of GH, which is different from the sharp up and down of a pulse.


what do you base this opinion on?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL again you are saying that I am dismissing this or that...where? I am simply saying i don't believe the scientific data shows us that multiple injections yield better results...That is all NOTHING else!

I base my opinion on looking at the serum patterns from graphs showing GHRP induced spikes , and rGH spikes....As i clearly said.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok if you say so, for me you come across as someone who has to have a study to prove something and thats fine you stick with that, i will continue to do things my way and improve 

no you said you believe it is wrong to believe this you must have something else that you have seen to say it is wrong? why not believe it?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Well it seems to me that you want to see a study and then don't want to see any studies as and when it suits

I'm quite sure i haven't said anything is "wrong" on this thread. But why should i believe something i don't think i have seen anything that i accept as credible proof for?

You are one person that says personally you have found multiple injections to be better, from my reading of forums, even anecdotally I don't think this is accepted as the general consensus.

As I have said, from all of the research i have done i tend to believe that injection frequency in the long run will probably not make much difference.

Am i claiming this belief is categorically correct, not in the slightest.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i never said i do not want to see studies jesus take your own advice a read slower.....i said studies are fine but putting them into practice for the individual holds more as no study even ones carried out on humans can emulate your own lifestyle, i don't blindly believe a study like you seem to do, so again just for you STUDIES ARE FINE BUT NEED TO BE PUT INTO PERSPECTIVE THEY ARE NOT THE SOLE REASON FOR PROVING THAT SOMETHING WORKS!!!! for example the one i quoted on Dats site was carried out on 8 subjects this number is very low and you cannot make a generalisation to the rest of the population this is the reason i took the time to mimick the study to find out for myself, this for me is worth much more than just quoting something

Your research as you call it is done on other peoples opinion and studies why not try it yourself? what harm can it do?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i never said i do not want to see studies jesus take your own advice a read slower.....i said studies are fine but putting them into practice for the individual holds more as no study even ones carried out on humans can emulate your own lifestyle, i don't blindly believe a study like you seem to do, so again just for you STUDIES ARE FINE BUT NEED TO BE PUT INTO PERSPECTIVE THEY ARE NOT THE SOLE REASON FOR PROVING THAT SOMETHING WORKS!!!! for example the one i quoted on Dats site was carried out on 8 subjects this number is very low and you cannot make a generalisation to the rest of the population this is the reason i took the time to mimick the study to find out for myself, this for me is worth much more than just quoting something
> 
> Your research as you call it is done on other peoples opinion and studies why not try it yourself? what harm can it do?


My thoughts exactly studies are a general thing what works for one will differ on someone else ....

The trouble now days is what's said on the internet-net is taken as gospel and followed ,, especially by new guys


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I am trying it myself , but why would i try jabbing myself 4 times a day when from what ive read/seen i don't see any reason to believe it would benefit me more than injecting once?

Why don't you try jabbing GH 8 or 10 times a day...see if you get even better gains? probably because you haven't seen anything that makes you think it would work better...

And tbh i think it is very difficult to prove anything categorically with BBing , there are always going to be so many different variables to take into account, and as you say there are very few studies that are evr going to be a 100% relevant. Even the study you bring up on 8 athletes using EOD , even if involving a much larger sample size, it would still be of little relevance in comparing ED to EOD as there isn't any equivalent ED dosing study to compare results with...

But as i said i will really not challenge people saying this or that is their belief from personal experience, but if i see what i think is someone trying to say the science proves something, when i don't believe it does then i will say so.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> I am trying it myself , but why would i try jabbing myself 4 times a day when from what ive read/seen i don't see any reason to believe it would benefit me more than injecting once?
> 
> Why don't you try jabbing GH 8 or 10 times a day...see if you get even better gains? probably because you haven't seen anything that makes you think it would work better...


there you go assuming things again like you did with the drugs you assume i am using  i have not tried it because it is not practical and if something is not practical to your daily life then it is not worth doing in my opinion



goonerton said:


> And tbh i think it is very difficult to prove anything categorically with BBing , there are always going to be so many different variables to take into account, and as you say there are very few studies that are evr going to be a 100% relevant. Even the study you bring up on 8 athletes using EOD , even if involving a much larger sample size, it would still be of little relevance in comparing ED to EOD as there isn't any equivalent ED dosing study to compare results with...


 no there is not but that only means one has not been done it does not counter the findings from this study, you say a few studies are ever going to be relevant i say most studies are not going to be 100% relevant this is why you take the method from the study and try it yourself, come might say that would be common sense??



goonerton said:


> But as i said i will really not challenge people saying this or that is their belief from personal experience, but if i see what i think is someone trying to say the science proves something, when i don't believe it does then i will say so.


Good i would hate for you to change the way you do things someone might pick you up on it 

- - - Updated - - -



thoon said:


> My thoughts exactly studies are a general thing what works for one will differ on someone else ....
> 
> The trouble now days is what's said on the internet-net is taken as gospel and followed ,, especially by new guys


exactly Thoon hence why i do not suggest a method unless i have tried it myself....


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

I wasn't really assuming anything ,just pointing it out that i doubt anyone will try something without thinking they have seen something credible that suggests it would be beneficial...

Going back to your EOD regime that you have recently done...how many weeks did you say you done it for again? and you say you were solely taking GH and nothing else during this time, so i take it you were solely using GH(same total dose) with ED jabs for the same time period immediately beforehand?

I said "very few studies will be 100% relevant" you say most won't be...we are agreeing here i think?! lol

And of course nothing counters the results of the EOD athlete study, i never said anything did, i said it goes no way in telling us which is better EOD or ED....

I seriously cannot post any more on this thread if i am to retain a scrap of sanity, i think we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goonerton said:


> I wasn't really assuming anything ,just pointing it out that i doubt anyone will try something without thinking they have seen something credible that suggests it would be beneficial...
> 
> Going back to your EOD regime that you have recently done...how many weeks did you say you done it for again? and you say you were solely taking GH and nothing else during this time, so i take it you were solely using GH(same total dose) with ED jabs for the same time period immediately beforehand?
> 
> ...


Amen to that


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

On a lighter point,that was an interesting read!............

I actually sort of go half way between your two theories.4iu all at once first thing in the morning(if I'm dieting before my fasted cardio)mon,tues,thur,fri.

Tbf I may well give 2iu am then 2iu post workout a go just to see if it does anything.said days are training days bty.

There's mo doubt that I'm not at either of your levels in all aspects but this protocol seems to work for me.


----------

